# Impossible utiliser Maestria sur MAC SE30



## enzo-7584 (9 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens de remettre en fonction mon vieux MAC SE 30.
le système  est F1-71
j'ai voulu utiliser le logiciel de comptabilité Maestria 2 +
et là le drame

Le Mac affiche erreur système numéro 5

ensuite application inconnu de type 5

Je suis très nul dans le domaine informatique si quelqu'un(e)
pouvait m'indiquer comment sortir de ce mauvais pas 
step by step
je lui en serait reconnaissant
pendant des siècles

je laisse mes coordonnées courriel

machin@truc.bid

Merci à tous d'avance

*Note du modo : *ton adresse mail en clair dans la partie publique d'un forum, c'est la garantie de te faire abreuver de 100 ou 200 spams par jour (j'espère l'avoir effacée à temps, mais je ne peux pas te le garantir). Si on doit te donner une réponse, ça sera ici, de toute façon, de manière à ce que si d'autres ont le même problème que toi, ils puissent en profiter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2013)

Bon, alors que ça soit une erreur 5 (erreur système dans le système de gestion des couleurs) ou -5 (erreur dans la pile, pour dire simple), je ne vois pas comment relier ça à ton problème.

À partir de quel support* as-tu installé le logiciel sur ton Mac ?

(*) Là, on a besoin d'une réponse précise : "une disquette", ça ne suffira pas, quel format, venant d'où, original ou copie, si copie, fiable ou de provenance indéterminée ? Si téléchargé sur internet : où (adresse), depuis quelle machine ?


----------



## enzo-7584 (9 Mars 2013)

Merci

J'utilise une disquette 3.5 pouces originale pas une
copie
Maestria 2 + Microland
Il s'agit d'un vieux logiciel qui tournait avant
sur un Mac 4-40 Hs

Voilà où j'en suis

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2013)

Quel Mac (4-40, ça peut être pas mal de modèles) et sous quel système ? Tu es sûr que Maestria 2+ est compatible avec le 7.1 ? Tu as assez de Ram sur le SE30 ?


----------



## enzo-7584 (10 Mars 2013)

Le système du 4/40 que je n'utilise plus (HS) était le même que le
SE 30 . Le logiciel Maestria 2 + est prévu pour tourner sur les Macs Classic
Pour le reste désolé je ne suis pas assez calé pour répondre à des questions
d'initié.
Peut être y a t il un règlage au niveau du Mac à faire mais je l'ignore.

Help Me


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2013)

Sur le SE30, tous logiciels fermés, tu fais "menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac" pour savoir de combien de mémoire tu dispose (en tout, et ce qu'il reste une fois déduite celle utilisée par le système). Ensuite, tu ouvres le dossier contenant l'application Maestria2+, tu fais un simple clic sur l'icône de l'application, puis dans le menu fichier du Finder, tu fais "lire les informations". Dans le bas de la fenêtre qui s'affiche tu auras les indications sur la mémoire qu'elle doit utiliser ("conseillé" = &#8230; Ben conseillé, "minimum" = s'il reste moins que ça de mémoire libre, le logiciel ne pourra pas fonctionner, et "souhaitée" = ce qu'il faudrait idéalement pour que le logiciel fonctionne de manière optimale).


----------



## enzo-7584 (11 Mars 2013)

Bonjour
Je viens d'effectuer les manuvres indiquées
Quand je clique Menu Pomme
Résultat à l'écran
MAC SE 30           Logiciel Système F1-71

Mémoire intégrée 8192 Ko            Mémoire disponible 7252 Ko
Mémoire totale   13312 Ko            13312 Ko virtuels sur Macintosh SE...

Logiciel Système 1595 Ko

Ensuite quand je clique sur le logiciel Maestria
Résultat à l'écran
Dossier
Taille 606 Ko

615314 octets pour 8 Eléments
Accès Macintosh SE 30

Pas d'autres commentaires dans la case commentaire

Voilà où je suis c'est à dire coincé

Peut être y a t il des réglages à effectuer ailleurs

Merci de votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h09 ----------

Rebonjour

Je pense que la solution ultime à mon problème
serait de retrouver le remplaçant de mon Mac color Classic 4/40
que j'utilisais et qui fonctionnait à merveille jusqu'à son décès prématuré.

Je réside à Paris et le logiciel Maestria + n'a pas d'équivalent qui tournerait
sur PC (désolé c'est pas Mac)

En attendant

Merci


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2013)

Il y a surement un Lisez-moi sur les disquettes, il faut regarder la partie config.

Mais d'après les copies d'écrans que je vois sur micmac, c'est pour le système 6 voir plus ancien ...


----------



## Invité (11 Mars 2013)

enzo-7584 a dit:


> Ensuite quand je clique sur le logiciel Maestria
> Résultat à l'écran
> *Dossier*
> Taille 606 Ko



Ce sur quoi tu clique n'est pas le programme, mais le dossier dans lequel se trouve le programme.
Ouvre-le (le dossier) et fais la manip de Pascal sur l'application


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2013)

D'après cet article, le logiciel tourne sans soucis avec 4 Mo de RAM.

Pas trouvé de pré-requis mais vu l'âge de la bête (et que les infos n'étaient pas mise sur le net à cette époque), il faut essayer avec le Système 6.

Ton SE/30 fonctionnera sous Système 6 que tu peux installer sur un disque externe pour garder ton 7.1, ou même sur un cartouche Syquest si tu as un lecteur.

Si tu es sur Lyon, on peut se voir aux Gones du Mac.

Bon courage.


----------



## enzo-7584 (12 Mars 2013)

Ca y est j ai trouvé le commentaire

Mémoire conseillée

Minimum 384 Ko
Souhaitée 384 Ko

Je fais quoi ensuite

N'y a t il pas des règlages à faire ailleurs ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2013)

enzo-7584 a dit:


> Je fais quoi ensuite



Tu regardes la mémoire libre qu'il reste à ton Mac juste après avoir démarré, et tu remplace les 384 Ko de souhaité par un peu moins que ce qui reste de libre (sauf si ton SE30 a beaucoup de mémoire : par exemple, si tu as 4 Mo de Ram en tout, que ton système prend 1,2 Mo, tu mets 1 Mo (1024 Ko) dans "souhaité". Si ton Mac n'a que 2 Mo et qu'il te reste 800 Ko de libre, alors tu mets 600 Ko dans "souhaité").

J'hallucine, là considérer que 4 *M*o de Ram c'est "beaucoup" :rateau: Bon, je vais revendre les 4 *G*o de mon MBP, et lui mettre juste 512 *K*o !


----------



## Invité (12 Mars 2013)

Eh ! Il a 8Mo sur le SE (32Mo max ?) c'est assez confortable sur ce genre de Mac ! 

En tous cas pour un logiciel qui demande 384 mini, ça devrait le faire 

En plus mémoire virtuelle activée, ça laisse de la marge
(mais bon, je ne me souvenais plus comment ça fonctionnait :rose: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Eh ! Il a 8Mo sur le SE (32Mo max ?) c'est assez confortable sur ce genre de Mac !



Euh &#8230; Nan, lorsque j'ai eu le mien*, il n'avait que 4 Mo (on parle bien de SE30, là, pas de SE qui lui, plafonnait à 4 Mo), 8x512Ko. Après je l'avais monté à 20 Mo (4x4 + 4x1), 32 Mo, c'était le maximum théorique à sa sortie (4 Mo x 8, les plus grosses barrettes de l'époque), mais par la suite, on a pu le monter à 128 Mo car de plus grosses barrettes sont sorties (8x16 Mo, en tout, les barrettes SIMM 30 broches ont existé dans les valeurs suivantes : 256 Ko, 512 Ko, 1 Mo, 2 Mo, 4 Mo, 8 Mo et 16 Mo &#8230; J'ai entendu parler de 32 Mo, mais n'en ai jamais vu, ni "en vrai", ni sur le papier (pubs ou autres))


(*) pour mémoire, le SE30 a été mon premier Mac (du moins, le premier dont j'ai été l'heureux propriétaire, parce que le premier Mac sur lequel j'ai travaillé était un Mac IIcx qui appartenait à la boite qui m'employait en 1992).


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2013)

Ces barrettes étaient vendues par microMac, des BigSimm de 64 ou 128 Mo. Mais c'était pour LC475 et plus, et à des prix ... 

Au moins avec le SE et le SE/30, tu peux upgrader facilement ta RAM. Moi sur le Mac+, il faudrait que je joue du fer à souder pour passer de 1 à 4 Mo ... :mouais:

Enfin bien sympa de reparler de tout ça 

Sinon Enzo, tu peux faire le test en Système 6 ?


----------



## Invité (13 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh  Nan, lorsque j'ai eu le mien*, il n'avait que 4 Mo (on parle bien de SE30, là, pas de SE qui lui, plafonnait à 4 Mo), 8x512Ko. Après je l'avais monté à 20 Mo (4x4 + 4x1), 32 Mo, c'était le maximum théorique à sa sortie (4 Mo x 8, les plus grosses barrettes de l'époque), mais par la suite, on a pu le monter à 128 Mo car de plus grosses barrettes sont sorties (8x16 Mo, en tout, les barrettes SIMM 30 broches ont existé dans les valeurs suivantes : 256 Ko, 512 Ko, 1 Mo, 2 Mo, 4 Mo, 8 Mo et 16 Mo  J'ai entendu parler de 32 Mo, mais n'en ai jamais vu, ni "en vrai", ni sur le papier (pubs ou autres))
> 
> 
> (*) pour mémoire, le SE30 a été mon premier Mac (du moins, le premier dont j'ai été l'heureux propriétaire, parce que le premier Mac sur lequel j'ai travaillé était un Mac IIcx qui appartenait à la boite qui m'employait en 1992).



Non, mon "32 ?" c'était qu'il me semblait que le max c'était 32Mo, j'avais oublié que plus tard il a existé des barrettes de 16Mo. Je ne parlais pas de barrettes de 32Mo


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Non, mon "32 ?" c'était qu'il me semblait que le max c'était 32Mo, j'avais oublié que plus tard il a existé des barrettes de 16Mo. Je ne parlais pas de barrettes de 32Mo&#8230;



Ben 32, c'était effectivement la spécif "Apple", qui ne la révise jamais, mâme si des barrettes de meilleure capacité apparaissent sur le marché !


EDIT : Au fait, il me vient une idée, là : enzo-7584, si ça ne marche pas avec plus de mémoire, vas voir dans le tableau de bord "mémoire" (menu "pomme" -> Tableaux de bord), et regarde si l'adressage "32 bits" est activé, parce que si tu as l'extension "Mode 32" dans ton système, tu es probablement en adressage 32 bits, et il est aussi possible, voire probable que cette vieille comptabilité qui date du système 6 ne soit pas 32 bits clean, et n'accepte de fonctionner qu'en adressage 24 bits !




Et en cette occasion, je m'aperçois que les raccourcis clavier "maj pomme 3" et "maj pomme 4" n'étaient pas encore implémentés dans le système 7.1 :rateau:


----------

